# gy 374 Briton



## rexy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Im looking for information on the Grimsby Trawler GY374 Briton. A distant relative was skipper of this vessel way back in 1895 and was lost overboard in heavy seas off Spurn. Does anybody have any further info please his name was William Henry Beeson. 
Tony


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I guess you know that he lived in Taylor Street GY?
If no one comes up with more information on BRITON official number 99179 I suggest you look at her registration details
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C10235622
These should give you details such as total career ownership etc.

She was lost to enemy action in 1916
http://www.uboat.net/wwi/ships_hit/7409.html

There may be details of William's skippers certificates
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C3168


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

You'll get more info on her if you go to the CLIP site and the British Library 19th Century Newspapers site including reports about the loss of your relative. If you need help to access these please contact me.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

I have her as GY 374. Built in 1891 by Sir Raylton Dixon, Middlesborough. 134 gross tons, 55 net tons, 96.3' x 20.3' x 10.7'. Owned from August 1891 by GY Albion Steam Fishing. January, 1915 Grimsby Group Owners.

Steve


----------

